

Amazon Kindle Payout Metric: Normalized Page Count - chejazi
https://kdp.amazon.com/help?topicId=A156OS90J7RDN

======
gwintrob
Any idea how this affects payouts to authors?

~~~
chejazi
Previously, payouts were based on "qualified borrows," which is a binary
measure of each user-book pair: a user either borrowed a book or didn't. Now
payouts are based on pages read.

The intended effect is that books with more pages will receive more payout
(assuming they're actually being read).

